# "Red Tool Box" kid tools at lowes



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I take my oldest son (5yo) with me almost every time I go to the "Daddy Stores" and we came across a section at Lowes with tools and projects for kids. Everything from a pine wood derby type car to mini golf type things. They are all branded Red Tool Box. I was wondering if any of you have bought these things for their kids to make and play with. Thought it would be nice to get since my son is always watching me do projects around the house here and wanting to help out, but for safety reasons I will not allow him to. I am thinking the 20 dollar set of tools they sell would be nice, it includes a 6 inch metal ruler, a small tape measure, a short handled hammer, a phillips and straight screw driver, a plastic C clamp, a tool belt, a flat/rounded file, a pair of goggles and a saw. All real tools. What do you all think? Get him started on the ready made kit projects and move from there, once he learns proper safety and such, to real projects on Daddys tools.....


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I've personally never understood the concern with teaching children to use tools... I do understand that "tools for kids" fit their hands better, though, so there is something to be said for that. I would never buy mine plastic tools of any kind, but as part of a kit with other working, non-plastic, tools, go for it.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I got my first knife when I was around 5, I bought my son his first at the same age and all my grandchildren have been taught how to use knifes and other tools from the same age. We all have 10 fingers.
I strongly dislike "toy tools". A lot of real tools are avilable in sizes that will fit a kids hand. If you give your kid a flimsy, dull saw he will never learn how to use it and will be more likely to hurt himself than with a real saw.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Longknife said:


> I got my first knife when I was around 5, I bought my son his first at the same age and all my grandchildren have been taught how to use knifes and other tools from the same age. We all have 10 fingers.
> I strongly dislike "toy tools". A lot of real tools are avilable in sizes that will fit a kids hand. If you give your kid a flimsy, dull saw he will never learn how to use it and will be more likely to hurt himself than with a real saw.


My thoughts exactly, thats why I wanted to get him some real tools that are made for his little hands. He can learn how to properly identify and use each of them and the do's and dont's of each. His little brother has some plastic tools, and whenever I am working on something around the house, he gets them out (he is 2yo) and bangs on everything with the hammer including himself... so in this aspect, I am glad they are just plastic, but at the same time, they do not teach him to respect and use them properly. 

As for a knife... I think I will wait a year or two longer... I think I was around 8 when I was given my first knife, but I was not allowed to keep it, it was mine, but was kept in my parents bedroom where I could not get to it...


----------

